# Somersets in 'da house...pig stash ready for winter.



## imacman (Oct 11, 2012)

Just picked up the final ton of pellets for this winter. Nice, fresh batch of Somersets......they just came off the truck at Lowes on Monday. Paid for them ($209) Tuesday (thanks for the heads-up Schoondog!!), and I had today off from work so went and grabbed em.

And yep, the pics to prove it happened


----------



## jlupi (Oct 11, 2012)

newburgh?


----------



## MommyOf4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Do these have to be stored inside? 

Newbie question....yes I know.  LOL


----------



## JBiBBs5 (Oct 11, 2012)

ygrant said:


> Do these have to be stored inside?
> 
> Newbie question....yes I know.  LOL



Always store inside!


----------



## imacman (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, the Newburgh store, but I got the very last full pallet.....only other one left had 2 bags missing (damaged I think).  They DO have a LOT of Greene Team that just came in too.....seems that they are selling pellets very quickly....the entire Somerset load sold out in 48 hrs.

ygrant, as per your question....it depends.  If the pallet is broken open & re-stacked, it needs to be stored out of the weather.  If it's still factory wrapped, it can be stored outdoors, but still needs to be covered by a good tarp, or in a shed.

Here's the rest of the stash (2 tons of CleanFire and 1 of Greene Team):


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 11, 2012)

Your making me drool pete!  Nice!


----------



## slvrblkk (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice score


----------



## imacman (Oct 11, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Your making me drool pete!


Nothing out of the ordinary for us pellet pigs, right Jay?  Drooling when we see pellets, especially nice ones, is expected. 

As Homer would say "mmmmmmmm pellets"


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice score....jealous


----------



## iron stove (Oct 11, 2012)

Anything in southern Ct for somersets yet ?


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 11, 2012)

"Sets" are as good as they get here in Ohio.... At least in my locale.

Very nice Pete. Gonna be a good year for you


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice pellet storage, that is sweet. I am planning on building something similar if i get this stove up and running, better hurry winter is coming. I am going to have to check lowes and see if they have them here cman.


----------



## schoondog (Oct 12, 2012)

Love the Somersets! Don't have the pics handy, but got a ton and a half and will get more if they are available. Got a ton of Dry Creeks and a few GT. Bring on a bad Northeast winter.

Schoondog


----------



## mepellet (Oct 12, 2012)

Looking good!   I sure would love to try some of those but no one carries them around these parts.....


----------



## jrsdws (Oct 12, 2012)

Menards has pellets on sale at $3.39/bag.  The one Lowes in the area is having a "temporary price reduction" to match Menards $3.39.  They have over 12 tons of Somersets!  I asked if they honor the 10% off coupons and they said yes since it's not actually on sale.  Soooo....saying goodbye to my side of the garage and buying at least 3 ton at $152.50 per ton.  Heck I might just double my current stash at that price.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 12, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> I would love to try Somersets at $152 be happy i dont live around you


 
OMV would roll the convoy and hog em all!


----------



## mepellet (Oct 12, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> I would love to try Somersets, at $152 be happy i dont live around you


No kidding!


----------



## katwillny (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Pete, I will be In Newburg tonight to get some.


----------



## newguyjoe (Oct 12, 2012)

I picked up 2 ton's at newburgh lowes on monday also.Glad i got there early.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice!

Never had the opportunity to find/try out those Somersets but they seem to be
a good consistent pellet year after year.

You saving those Cleanfire for a special occasion or avoiding them?


----------



## jrsdws (Oct 12, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> I would love to try Somersets, at $152 be happy i dont live around you


 
Ohhh I'll be buying plenty.  I found out today they will let me purchase a large amount and take them away in smaller batches  This could be trouble


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope some of the 'set's make there way cross the Ct border, havent seen them here since 2010, still have a ton for the coldest days, last year i was burning them and said to myself....whoa!, why am i wasting these, got some GT rest of winter


----------



## nailed_nailer (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice work Pete.

Now enjoy a beverage! 
---Nailer---


----------



## imacman (Oct 14, 2012)

tinkabranc said:


> ....You saving those Cleanfire for a special occasion or avoiding them?


I'm slowly burning them for shoulder seasons.  The 10-cpm will burn em, and I just increase the fuel trim to get some decent heat out of them.  They're not great, but I'm not throwing them away.


----------



## The Ds (Oct 14, 2012)

mepellet said:


> Looking good! I sure would love to try some of those but no one carries them around these parts.....


  Those of us in the western pa and eastern ohio feel the same as you when we see the softwoods in your sig !!  DexterDay scored some softies recently but by and large no softies here...  Wondering if Dex has burned any yet !!


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 14, 2012)

The Ds said:


> Those of us in the western pa and eastern ohio feel the same as you when we see the softwoods in your sig !!  DexterDay scored some softies recently but by and large no softies here...  Wondering if Dex has burned any yet !!



Yeah. Tried a bag in the Quad. Pretty good pellet. Smell good, pretty small, and has a clear bag. I love the clear bags that some Manufacturers have gone to. Allows you to see the actual product and verify the fines, color, and also overall length of the pellet. 

Because Somersets are so small, they are still my overall favorite pellet. The Rockys would be a close second, if they were readily available in our area. But Somersets are the Chit around here (and normally had for $175 / Never paid more than $215) .


----------



## jlupi (Oct 15, 2012)

When I stopped at the NB lowes none left. asked in the front and the manager said to the clerk - "I hope this question is not about somersets, Im sick of somersets"  LOL


----------



## tony58 (Oct 15, 2012)

You lucky Dogs.I live around a 100 miles from the Somerset plant and have never laid eyes on a bag of Somersets...


----------



## The Ds (Oct 15, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> just bought my first 3 ton of somersets! im excited... i think . i never saw them around here thanks to Cromulent for the tip...
> if they get another load by the time i pick them up you know this piggy getting more


 Good grab OMV u will love 'em!!


----------



## smoke show (Oct 15, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> just bought my first 3 ton of somersets! im excited... i think . i never saw them around here thanks to Cromulent for the tip...
> if they get another load by the time i pick them up you know this piggy getting more


wuts that put u at 25 tons?
thats 8+ years of fuel for me.
ironpony ain't got nuttin on u. epic.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 15, 2012)

At this rate, that chit will be moldy before you burn it! 

I will gladly come take any away. Free of charge. 

Just tryin to help out..... Thats what buddies do


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 15, 2012)

Pellet-King said:


> Hope some of the 'set's make there way cross the Ct border, havent seen them here since 2010, still have a ton for the coldest days, last year i was burning them and said to myself....whoa!, why am i wasting these, got some GT rest of winter


 Check Long Pond Stove Shop in Wauregan CT


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 19, 2012)

smoke show said:


> wuts that put u at 25 tons?
> thats 8+ years of fuel for me.
> ironpony ain't got nuttin on u. epic.


Holy crap, oldmountvernon!! You are now my idol! That is a serious stash! What do you go through in a winter??


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 19, 2012)

BTW, imacman, I stumbled across some somersets tonight at my local Lowes. Heading over there tomorrow with my 10% off coupon to see if I can score me several tons. Hoping for 4, but, I'll take what I can get. Since the first frost has hit us, I won't make pellet pig this season. But, hoping to achieve that status by this time next year! Although, I'll never be as cool as oldmountvernon. But, I'll try!


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 20, 2012)

My buddy works at lowes, he checked on somersets for me. 4.38 a bag or 219.00 a ton. He said hurry they only have 2075 bags left lol.


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 20, 2012)

WoodPorn said:


> Check Long Pond Stove Shop in Wauregan CT


And there probably $300 a ton, I only buy pellets from Box Stores Now


----------



## jgrz0610 (Oct 20, 2012)

Pellet-King said:


> And there probably $300 a ton, I only buy pellets from Box Stores Now


Just checked...$259 a ton.  Okies for 299.  Not exactly the deal of the century IMHO.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 20, 2012)

At $259/ton you'll be lucky they have any left!


----------



## jgrz0610 (Oct 20, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> At $259/ton you'll be lucky they have any left!


My bad...259 is good for Somersets?  I guess I underestimated them given the other prices mentioned on the thread.  I'll have to check the review and give em a second look...may be taking a drive this afternoon.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 20, 2012)

blwells45 said:


> Holy crap, oldmountvernon!! You are now my idol! That is a serious stash! What do you go through in a winter??



This may sound crazy But this will be OldMtVernon's 2nd Year burning pellets........ 

Yep.. He had the Fever.. er, um, I said Had, I meant Has the Fever 





(He is secretly my idol too)


----------



## smoke show (Oct 20, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> (He is secretly my idol too)


Not anymore. Mine too, but for other reasons...


----------



## Jeneral22 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got back from Lowe's in Herkimer NY and they are dual pricing premiums at 260 and others at 209 but the Green Team were considered "Premium" so, my thought is even if they get somersets in they are going to be priced at 260/ton. I still  have a ton from last year but I can't see paying an extra 60/ton over last year... argghhh we really should start a pellet coop and buy direct.


----------



## shisits (Oct 20, 2012)

Just found 3.75 tons of Somersets sitting among 40 + tons of AWF at Menards In Big Rapids,MI. Got them for $169 a ton..SCORE


----------



## ironpony (Oct 20, 2012)

I can not buy anymore until next spring..............bought a new building and will be moving in February.
have to move all my pelllets doen the road about a mile, this is your chance to passs me up but
once I am settled in another 22 ton shipment is on the way


----------



## corkman (Oct 20, 2012)

Omv.i must have gotten there just before ya.i was passing thru quincy on my way home from north shore and figured i would stop in to see what lowes had.two years ago i found somersets there and grabbed 10 bags to try.believe it or not 8 of them are still sitting in my basement.well they have company now.scored 2 ton at $188 a ton.i have a 12ft box van and she was squattin pretty good the whole ways down rt 24.man what an awsome smell of oak in my van and basement.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 20, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> you leave my buddy alone, he is my idol


 

You my friend are a freak!!  Did I read delivery???  Let's see another video of you and your Bada$$ trucks/trailers bringin' them home...PLEASE


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 21, 2012)

imacman said:


> Just picked up the final ton of pellets for this winter. Nice, fresh batch of Somersets......they just came off the truck at Lowes on Monday. Paid for them ($209) Tuesday (thanks for the heads-up Schoondog!!), and I had today off from work so went and grabbed em.
> 
> And yep, the pics to prove it happened


 

imacman,.... seems we are neighbors,.. im right up the road in Modena. Great score on those somersets,  been waiting for lowes Loydd/Highland to get them in, I got two tons of green supremes from HD 209. They burn good with little ash but no wheres the heat like the somersets,  I did get 10 bags of the green teams, what did they charge you for the somersets and are they getting more in?


----------



## imacman (Oct 21, 2012)

Shaw520 said:


> imacman,.... seems we are neighbors,.. im right up the road in Modena. Great score on those somersets, been waiting for lowes Loydd/Highland to get them in, I got two tons of green supremes from HD 209. They burn good with little ash but no wheres the heat like the somersets, I did get 10 bags of the green teams, what did they charge you for the somersets and are they getting more in?


Hello neighbor! I paid $209 for the Somersets. They had a new shipment of GT already in, and according to Robbie at GT, the Newburgh store is getting more in within a month (see below). Best thing to do is to go to the store and ask the people in the section where they keep the wood & pellet stoves to look up on their computer for the next delivery......that's what I did.

As for those GS you got, as you found out, not good heat w/ them. They're just re-bagged NEWP, which haven't been any good for the past 3 yrs. Stick w/ the GT or Somersets in the future if you can get them.

Latest emails from Robbie stated that the Middletown Lowes has a shipment of GT's getting shipped on approx 10/29. Newburgh store 1/11, Poughkeepsie 10/23


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 21, 2012)

"Stick w/ the GT or Somersets in the future if you can get them."

Yea,.. I like the GT's,... prob is they're getting 260 over here,.... somersets at 209!,.. I'll take those in hearbeat.!!


----------



## letsblaze (Oct 21, 2012)

shisits said:


> Just found 3.75 tons of Somersets sitting among 40 + tons of AWF at Menards In Big Rapids,MI. Got them for $169 a ton..SCORE


 did they have anymore left hiding back there?
I could use another 20-30 bags.


----------



## imacman (Oct 21, 2012)

letsblaze said:


> did they have anymore left hiding back there?
> I could use another 20-30 bags.


20-30 BAGS??? At that price, you should buy as many TONS as you can store......garage, cellar, storage shed, under the bed, in the kitchen cabinets, behind the couch, etc, etc, etc!


----------



## letsblaze (Oct 21, 2012)

sales over so we're back to the normal price of 175.00......


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 22, 2012)

imacman said:


> 20-30 BAGS??? At that price, you should buy as many TONS as you can store......garage, cellar, storage shed, under the bed, in the kitchen cabinets, behind the couch, etc, etc, etc!


...and if you put pillow cases over them!,........


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 22, 2012)

Shaw520 said:


> ...and if you put pillow cases over them!,........


 

Hmmm...Now that's using your head!


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 22, 2012)

...called every HD, Lowes, and Tractor Supply in a 60 miles radius,.. all we can get is GS - $209  or GT - $260


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 22, 2012)

corkman said:


> Omv.i must have gotten there just before ya.i was passing thru quincy on my way home from north shore and figured i would stop in to see what lowes had.two years ago i found somersets there and grabbed 10 bags to try.believe it or not 8 of them are still sitting in my basement.well they have company now.scored 2 ton at $188 a ton.i have a 12ft box van and she was squattin pretty good the whole ways down rt 24.man what an awsome smell of oak in my van and basement.


 
Where U at Corkman??


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 22, 2012)

Got em!,... Lowes in Kingston NY,... Somerset's for $209,  I picked up a ton on my way home,... getting another ton tomorrow.


----------



## corkman (Oct 22, 2012)

im in Norton


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought 3 tons of Somersets from Lowes on Saturday for delivery on Sunday.  Before I paid for delivery, I specifically asked whether or not I'd be guaranteed the Somersets because if not, then I'd cart them home 1/2 ton at a time in the Ranger.  I was guaranteed they'd deliver Somersets.  Instead, when I got home from church on Sunday, I had 2 pallets of Green Supreme and a pallet of North Americans sitting in the driveway.  Called the manager right away.  He looked into it and allegedly the truck driver just grabbed three skids of pellets instead of the ones with my name on them.  So, supposedly they'll be delivering my Somersets tomorrow.  Oh, and when they called today to confirm the (re)delivery tomorrow, the lady said, "It says in the notes, 'Somersets only'!!"  So, hopefully, they'll get it right.  But, since they actually honored my 10% off coupon too, I'm willing to put up with the hassle.


----------



## imacman (Oct 22, 2012)

Shaw520 said:


> Got em!,... Lowes in Kingston NY,... Somerset's for $209, I picked up a ton on my way home,... getting another ton tomorrow.


NICE!!


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 23, 2012)

blwells45 said:


> I bought 3 tons of Somersets from Lowes on Saturday for delivery on Sunday. Before I paid for delivery, I specifically asked whether or not I'd be guaranteed the Somersets because if not, then I'd cart them home 1/2 ton at a time in the Ranger. I was guaranteed they'd deliver Somersets. Instead, when I got home from church on Sunday, I had 2 pallets of Green Supreme and a pallet of North Americans sitting in the driveway. Called the manager right away. He looked into it and allegedly the truck driver just grabbed three skids of pellets instead of the ones with my name on them. So, supposedly they'll be delivering my Somersets tomorrow. Oh, and when they called today to confirm the (re)delivery tomorrow, the lady said, "It says in the notes, 'Somersets only'!!" So, hopefully, they'll get it right. But, since they actually honored my 10% off coupon too, I'm willing to put up with the hassle.


 
I agree,.. because when I had talked to the guy in 'garden' he said they got the Somersets in,.. yet when I went there to purchase they told me we have "wood pellets - $209" or "premium hardwood pellets - $260" ... I said I want the Somersets......didnt matter what brand to them.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 23, 2012)

Just passed the local feed mill hardwood heats 179 a ton, forget who's they are re-bagged but they burn as good/better as Somersets for me.
might have to grab four ton to hold me over for this year, only 2 miles from home, keep out of the stash that way.......


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 23, 2012)

Hamers for $179 a ton!! 

Thats a price that would make me buy 22 ton!! My Wife wouldn't be Happy. But at that price. I dont care


----------



## imacman (Oct 23, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> BTW grab all the hardwood heat you can.....


X2 (at that price)


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2012)

I need another 20 to 25 bags to top off my stash. TSC only has GS's and I'm not likin them. Lowes only has Inferno's by the bag. They have Timber heats but never seem to have any open pallets to pick from. Greene Teams are MIA or over priced at $260/ton. Still have hope for HD with some FSU or Presto's. If not I have to hit agway for some Power House but slightly more.

At least I have some options and only stuck with one meh brand to choose from! Just can't get as lucky as you fella's with the Somersets and Hardwood Heats.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> hold tight i have a feeling you are gonna see GT for 209 again


 
I'd rather Somersets! I get all warm and fuzzy just thinkin about em! You'll see once you've burned some of yours!


----------



## imacman (Oct 23, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> ....... You'll see once you've burned some of yours!


So true.


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 23, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> I'd rather Somersets! I get all warm and fuzzy just thinkin about em! You'll see once you've burned some of yours!


Well, I hope you're right.  This was in my driveway when I got home from work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And, this is what is in my garage now:


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2012)

If your not happy I'll come get em free of charge! 

That right there is the best pellet you'll see at the boxstores, I'll quite reviewing pellets if I'm wrong!


----------



## mepellet (Oct 23, 2012)

Any chance these somersets will make their way up to Maine?


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 23, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> If your not happy I'll come get em free of charge!
> 
> That right there is the best pellet you'll see at the boxstores, I'll quite reviewing pellets if I'm wrong!


 
I've had my eye out for them almost as soon as I found out about 'em. I don't think I've seen anyone have a bad experience with them. So, when I saw them and realized what they were, I just about did a Napoleon Dynamite'sque happy dance right there in the middle of Lowes!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 23, 2012)

blwells45 said:


> I've had my eye out for them almost as soon as I found out about 'em. I don't think I've seen anyone have a bad experience with them. So, when I saw them and realized what they were, I just about did a Napoleon Dynamite'sque happy dance right there in the middle of Lowes!


 
Happy dance? Uh oh, Well that can only mean one thing! Your infested with swine flu. You sir might just be a pellet pig!


----------



## imacman (Oct 23, 2012)

mepellet said:


> Any chance these somersets will make their way up to Maine?


Go to your local Lowes and ask the person manning the section of the store that has the pellet/wood stoves to check on the computer for pending pellet shipments.  They did it for me here in NY and I knew within a few days when they were being delivered.


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 23, 2012)

View attachment 78439
View attachment 78439
View attachment 78438
View attachment 78438


imacman said:


> Go to your local Lowes and ask the person manning the section of the store that has the pellet/wood stoves to check on the computer for pending pellet shipments. They did it for me here in NY and I knew within a few days when they were being delivered.


true,... my tenant is a store manager at the Lowes in Highland, he told me they wont be getting Somerset's,.. ever.

Strange how dif stores get dif brands....so I went to Kingston and got another ton.


----------



## The Ds (Oct 24, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> i only got 3 ton  BUT if i catch that truck you will see lowes deliver a full load in my driveway I wonder if they will hold to their word 65 bucks for any amount, what a loss that would be


 OMV let us know when u have had a chance to burn a bag or 2 of em......interested to see if u like em as much as we do!!


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 24, 2012)

blwells45 said:


> I've had my eye out for them almost as soon as I found out about 'em. I don't think I've seen anyone have a bad experience with them. So, when I saw them and realized what they were, I just about did a Napoleon Dynamite'sque happy dance right there in the middle of Lowes!



Which lowes did you find these at? I've checked with about 10 different ones in Orange County NY area and nothing, nada, zip, zilch etc. only have Green Supremes. Although I I'd find presto log bags yesterday and grabbed 10 bags, but nothing else.


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 24, 2012)

Paul Raz said:


> Which lowes did you find these at? I've checked with about 10 different ones in Orange County NY area and nothing, nada, zip, zilch etc. only have Green Supremes. Although I I'd find presto log bags yesterday and grabbed 10 bags, but nothing else.


I'm north of Albany.  This was in Saratoga Springs.


----------



## jrsdws (Oct 24, 2012)

Grrrrr....this all makes me want to go pellet hunting again!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 24, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
Maxwell is that you?

Vids of the trucks hauling in the bouty please!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 24, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> The 4 tons i just bought are heading here friday, im not taking chances leaving them on the rack (since somersets told me no more heading this way)
> Will call tonight to get the other 3 del asap


 
Getting lazy in your old age there fella!


----------



## MacP (Oct 24, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> I just grabbed 4 more ton of somersets !  weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  i talked to somerset mgr. lowes has no more deliveries scheduled for mass


Bummer! Keep us posted if you have any updates of Somersets in SE MA.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 24, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> for 65 bucks ill gladly let them stuff it in my garage and ill take it with a pallet jack


Pfft, a real pig would have an electric pallet jack. You need more toys not pellets!


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 24, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Pfft, a real pig would have an electric pallet jack. You need more toys not pellets!



I think he pulled an OMV today. Not on pellets either?!?


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 24, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> oh you didnt hear i got 4 more ton of somersets today? total 7 coming :D



Seriously?!?!  Damn....  

Did you still get the "other" thing? Have not looked at new threads. Still checking alerts/emails.

(Spoiled )


----------



## oliveone (Oct 24, 2012)

Kingston NY lowes got a truck load in on Monday. Friend got 2 tons, another friend got 4 tons and I got 4 tons. wife said 11.5 tons is enough LOL


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 25, 2012)

oliveone said:


> Kingston NY lowes got a truck load in on Monday. Friend got 2 tons, another friend got 4 tons and I got 4 tons. wife said 11.5 tons is enough LOL


....hard to resist at 209,... im starting to shake,,,


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 25, 2012)

Guarded by two (2) highly trained and hungry Rottweilers,.. and one half crazed old guy with several guns.


----------



## Pellet-King (Oct 25, 2012)

Any reports of seeing them in Ct?, weird how they are near the Cape, jumped around us!!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 25, 2012)

Lovin' the Mustang OMV...Better add that one to the stable!


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pellet-King said:


> Any reports of seeing them in Ct?, weird how they are near the Cape, jumped around us!!


Heard of some Somersets at Lowes in NW CT,.  check here    https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/wood-pellet-pricing-reports.29/


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 25, 2012)

Shaw520 said:


> Heard of some Somersets at Lowes in NW CT,. check here https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/wood-pellet-pricing-reports.29/


 
Where?-Where? You got my attention!

I can't find it, What page did you see it on?


----------



## Augmister (Oct 25, 2012)

JBiBBs5 said:


> Always store inside!


 
Old wives' tales.   I stored two tons of Barefoot on two pallets, outdoors for almost two years and had 0 issue.   I kept the original pallet plastic cover on and over-wrapped them each with a tarp and tied off with straps.


----------



## Augmister (Oct 25, 2012)

Pellet-King said:


> Hope some of the 'set's make there way cross the Ct border, havent seen them here since 2010, still have a ton for the coldest days, last year i was burning them and said to myself....whoa!, why am i wasting these, got some GT rest of winter


 
Yeah, I got two tons of Somersets left over from 2010 when I snatched them in Eastern CT. Burned the Green Team and Fireside Ultra last year to save the good stuff, and saved another ton of Barefoots from 2009. Putting dates with pellets reminds me of picking out wines!


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 25, 2012)

So this is my first year using a pellet stove and after much research and forum reading I have realized that of all the Pellets available to me the overwhelming favorite are the Somersets. I also know that i should buy a few bags of each before buying in bulk(shame on me), BUT With that being said I have found Somersets after MUCH.....and I mean MUCH searching and decided to get 2 Tons. With shipping = $488. So if they suk I have seen several posts where people are offering to take them and even pick them up(I will keep that in mind). But at $488 for 2 tons it sure beats filling up my 1000 gallon oil tank 3-4 times a year so I'll take my chances. I may be a pig just yet. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'll just consider myself a piglet for now


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 25, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Where?-Where? You got my attention!
> 
> I can't find it, What page did you see it on?


 
Geez,.. now I cant find the thread JT, thought there was a guy on here from Stockbridge area who was getting Sets from Lowes,... Im sure youve looked plenty!!... sorry.


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 25, 2012)

Paul Raz said:


> So this is my first year using a pellet stove and after much research and forum reading I have realized that of all the Pellets available to me the overwhelming favorite are the Somersets. I also know that i should buy a few bags of each before buying in bulk(shame on me), BUT With that being said I have found Somersets after MUCH.....and I mean MUCH searching and decided to get 2 Tons. With shipping = $488. So if they suk I have seen several posts where people are offering to take them and even pick them up(I will keep that in mind). But at $488 for 2 tons it sure beats filling up my 1000 gallon oil tank 3-4 times a year so I'll take my chances. I may be a pig just yet. Guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'll just consider myself a piglet for now


Paul, I did the same thing.  I was trying to do my due diligence, and try different pellets.  But, everyone seems to love the Somersets, so when I saw them, I jumped at the chance to buy three tons.  I'll probably still buy a few bags of this and a few bags of that to try as I go along in case I am unable to find Somersets again.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 25, 2012)

blwells45 said:


> I'll probably still buy a few bags of this and a few bags of that to try as I go along in case I am unable to find Somersets again.


 
Sounds like a good plan. Better to know whats out there a head of the buying season. Its a good pratice IMHO. Keep us posted on the those Somersets!


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 25, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Keep us posted on the those Somersets!


Will do.  First bag in the hopper (or hoppah depending on where you are in NE)!


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 27, 2012)

Well. They are finally here. Just finished moving them into my garage. Didn't look like that much until I started moving em.


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 27, 2012)

Here are the other ones


----------



## imacman (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice!  Which store did you find them at?


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 27, 2012)

Lowes in Newburgh! Ordered them on Wednesday. Delivered this morning.


----------



## Vinelife (Oct 28, 2012)

Love the Somersets.. burning them now.. picking up two more tons in a week of Somersets... about 220 a ton..


----------



## Hitch (Oct 28, 2012)

Wish I could find some Somersets in my area.  My local Lowes has presto-logs and HD has Stove Chow.


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice! Still no stove, but I'm ready when it gets here!


----------



## imacman (Oct 28, 2012)

Paul Raz said:


> Lowes in Newburgh! Ordered them on Wednesday. Delivered this morning.


They must have gotten another shipment in since I picked mine up the other week.  Bet their all gone already!


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup! When I called they had gotten in 20 tons that Monday. I called Wednesday and ordered mine. By Thursday they were gone.


----------



## jlupi (Oct 29, 2012)

As of yesterday newburgh lowes still has somersets


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 29, 2012)

jlupi said:


> As of yesterday newburgh lowes still has somersets


 
Maybe I'll hook up the trailer and stop by there on the way to OCC.


----------



## Paul Raz (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow! They told me they were out. Tks for the heads up.


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2012)

WoodPorn said:


> Maybe I'll hook up the trailer and stop by there on the way to OCC.


I live about 2 miles from their shop. Junior's shop is another 1 1/2 miles from that.

The Lowes is just around the corner from OCC....about 1/4 mile.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 29, 2012)

imacman said:


> I live about 2 miles from their shop. Junior's shop is another 1 1/2 miles from that.
> 
> The Lowes is just around the corner from OCC....about 1/4 mile.


 
Do you ever see them taking the bikes on it's test ride??


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2012)

WoodPorn said:


> Do you ever see them taking the bikes on it's test ride??


Yep, saw Sr. this past summer....went right past me.....couldn't tell which bike it was, but TV truck was in front of him filming.
Sr. just opened his new restaurant a couple weeks ago......haven't been in to check it out yet.

Saw Jr. last year, and talked to him at a local watering hole. Sat next to Christian at a restaurant bar a year or so ago......nice guy.

Mike Ammarati lives around the corner from me....we drive to work about the same time each day.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2012)

imacman said:


> Yep, saw Sr. this past summer....went right past me.....couldn't tell which bike it was, but TV truck was in front of him filming.
> Sr. just opened his new restaurant a couple weeks ago......haven't been in to check it out yet.
> 
> Saw Jr. last year, and talked to him at a local watering hole. Sat next to Christian at a restaurant bar a year or so ago......nice guy.
> ...


 
Tell jr your a famous pellet pig. Maybe he'll build a pig bike for us and put ya on the telly!


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Tell jr your a famous pellet pig. Maybe he'll build a pig bike for us and put ya on the telly!


HAHA...the "Pellet Pig Bike".


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 29, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Tell jr your a famous pellet pig. Maybe he'll build a pig bike for us and put ya on the telly!


 
I will be submitting a design for Pig Approval!!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 29, 2012)

Couple pigs caught on my security cam rushing in to steal my Somerset's...





This is the their ride home... Just a friendly warning, Stay away from my stash!


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> I will be submitting a design for Pig Approval!!


THIS I gotta see.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 29, 2012)

imacman said:


> Yep, saw Sr. this past summer....went right past me.....couldn't tell which bike it was, but TV truck was in front of him filming.
> Sr. just opened his new restaurant a couple weeks ago......haven't been in to check it out yet.
> 
> Saw Jr. last year, and talked to him at a local watering hole. Sat next to Christian at a restaurant bar a year or so ago......nice guy.
> ...


 
OK, Now I'm jealous....nevermind the huge pellet stashes, all that that takes is $$ and space!

BIG fan of the show (and _some _of the bikes)


----------



## rickwai (Oct 31, 2012)

I just bought 2 tons at Menards Ohio for $157.00!! Somersets!


----------



## smoke show (Oct 31, 2012)

rickwai said:


> I just bought 2 tons at Menards Ohio for $157.00!! Somersets!


Is that the regular price? Or discounts applied???

Here I think they have Pennywise for $197.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 31, 2012)

$157.00 is the sale price at the Menard's I go to!


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 31, 2012)

rickwai said:


> I just bought 2 tons at Menards Ohio for $157.00!! Somersets!


 
Son of a ......
That's 100 less than I paid!


----------



## blwells45 (Oct 31, 2012)

rickwai said:


> I just bought 2 tons at Menards Ohio for $157.00!! Somersets!


So jealous! Would it be evil of me to say, "May your Somersets burn like Infernos???"


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 31, 2012)

jlupi said:


> As of yesterday newburgh lowes still has somersets


Yup,... I couldnt resist so I got another ton there yesterday with my 10% off coupon,... $189,.. woohoo~!

...thats 4 tons of Somersets and 2 tons of Green Supreme.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 31, 2012)

blwells45 said:


> So jealous! Would it be evil of me to say, "May your Somersets burn like Infernos???"


 
Not looking for piggy status I see.


----------



## blwells45 (Nov 1, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Not looking for piggy status I see.


For $157 a ton, I'd be all over it!  I started out with 3 tons this year since it's my first.  I'm sure I'll be a piggy before next season!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 1, 2012)

blwells45 said:


> For $157 a ton, I'd be all over it! I started out with 3 tons this year since it's my first. I'm sure I'll be a piggy before next season!


 
Not so sure you'd get a nomination from at least one pig after wishing that his 'sets burn like infernos .


----------



## blwells45 (Nov 1, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> Not so sure you'd get a nomination from at least one pig after wishing that his 'sets burn like infernos .


Aw, crap.  Ok, Ok.  I take it back!   I take it back!  I had succumbed to the evil influence of the Halloween season.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 1, 2012)

blwells45 said:


> Aw, crap. Ok, Ok. I take it back! I take it back! I had succumbed to the evil influence of the Halloween season.


 

It's always the beer that makes me succumb!


----------



## imacman (Nov 1, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> ......Anyone got a carport for sale? That one is full
> 3 more ton of somersets coming tomm i need more cover!.........


I have space in my garage....I'll "store" 'em for you and make sure they don't get old from sitting too long in one place.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 1, 2012)

OMV... 28'X56' barn in my back yard, I will gladly store as many ton as you need me too free of charge!

I am jealous... That's a NICE pile of fuel!


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 1, 2012)

Que??


----------



## The Ds (Nov 1, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Oh boy, did i just make a move... mark this post


 Hang on,let me check MY stash first !


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah. I'll let you borrow my Barn OMV.. But my rental rate is 1 ton a month (or whatever I can burn) 

Damn I envy you..


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 1, 2012)

Did you.......?


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 10, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Checkmate!


Confirmed??


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 10, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> Checkmate!


 
Checkmate? Thats a boat, Were talking pellets here not boats! What you do buy one?


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 10, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Checkmate? Thats a boat, Were talking pellets here not boats! What you do buy one?


Truckmate!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok, OMV, just how much of the annual production of 'sets did you buy?


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 10, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> i dont play Chess, but i think after your move its called checkmate?



Right before you take their king
So yes, checkmate is apropriate!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 10, 2012)

Enough to raise the cost across the entire North and Northeast States 

(I am secretly thinking- Lucky) Yep, I am a jealous man....  



SmokeyTheBear said:


> Ok, OMV, just how much of the annual production of 'sets did you buy?


----------



## SwineFlue (Nov 10, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Enough to raise the cost across the entire North and Northeast States
> 
> (I am secretly thinking- Lucky) Yep, I am a jealous man....


 
I think that's called 'cornering the market'.


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 10, 2012)

OMV is starring on the next episode of Hoarders


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 10, 2012)

This sickness you have could result in you being warm but out of food or even worse good brews.

The Mrs. might also resort to the old fashioned training methods to correct your behavior, that can be painful.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 10, 2012)

Man you are in for major trouble that isn't the way to get your dose of fiber.

The boss around here would have replaced that spud with swiss chard or other rabbit type food as well as adding the fiber pellets.


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 10, 2012)

She forgot to butter the pellets


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 10, 2012)

Damn..... Thats a Good looking Cut. Perfectly cooked....


----------



## Shaw520 (Nov 10, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> is she trying to tell me something?


Wait a minute,......... or those Sets on that plate,..............???????????


----------



## Shaw520 (Nov 10, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> good question i think they are GS


 
..yea,.. they're a bit dark in color to be sets,..

DAM-IT!!,... you guys are making want to buy another ton of sets!!


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice cut! Ahhh crap! Now I'm freakin hungry again! Gotta raid the fridge and hope I don't wake the ol lady up! Dam diet!

Pellets always taste better with gravy!


----------



## MacP (Nov 11, 2012)

An entire truck load of Somersets was special ordered at Lowes. Getting the trailer ready and driving to Lowes was a total waste of time this morning. I think I'm done pellet hunting for now.


----------



## subsailor (Nov 11, 2012)

MacP said:


> An entire truck load of Somersets was special ordered at Lowes. Getting the trailer ready and driving to Lowes was a total waste of time this morning. I think I'm done pellet hunting for now.


 
Smells like OMV to me!


----------



## imacman (Nov 11, 2012)

Shaw520 said:


> Wait a minute,......... or those Sets on that plate,..............???????????


 
OK, I don't care what anyone thinks....thats some pretty funny chit.


----------

